# Does machine play a part in what grinder to choose?



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Sorry, might be a silly question..

I have a De'Longhi dedica (pressurised filter) machine and am looking to upgrade my grinder.

My budget is roughly £150-£200 MAX.

I was looking at the Sage Grinder Pro and Ibertal MC2. I just wanted to ask if I was to get something like Eureka Mingnon (second hand), would it make the difference even if I am using the Delonghi dedica? Can the Dedica utilise the better grinders? Also, are there grinders that marry well with particular machines? (Really sorry for all the questions)

I'll be using mainly for double shot espresso's.

I am not going to get a machine any time soon but it does make sense to upgrade my grinder.

Any input would be greatly appreciate by this novice.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

yes, the better grinder will give a better result....used Eureka Mignon would be good and work for any next step machine upgrade you may decide on in future.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@ChrisKon - Welcome to the forum!

What grinder do you have currently - Edit - just saw your other thread. 👍

The Delonghi is a bit limiting, are you currently using pressurised baskets with a little pin hole to create crema?

Agree with Dave, a second hand Mignon or nice hand grinder would be a good improvement, even if you get a fancier machine down the road.

Personal opinion here, avoid Sage or Baratza grinders if you can... 😉


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply guys.

@Northern_Monkey

I have the DeLonghi | KG79 Electric Coffee Grinder (Black)

https://javahubcoffee.com/products/delonghi-kg79-electric-coffee-grinder-black?variant=35324388638873&currency=GBP&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&utm_term=&utm_campaign=gs-2020-09-18-1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign&hsa_acc=3165015150&hsa_cam=11154696871&hsa_grp=114973472608&hsa_ad=466277512310&hsa_src=u&hsa_tgt=pla-293946777986&hsa_kw=&hsa_mt=&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_ver=3&gclid=CjwKCAiAzNj9BRBDEiwAPsL0dzl0gbLxABQ-kxhlKOeYRR_NHb_sg0FNgO-4xMt7ntIjtWRW-9U-gBoC5EkQAvD_BwE

I am sure I am using pressurised baskets and am using whole beans which I grind beforehand.

I haven't really thought about hand grinders, for what I will be using it for, are they worth having over an electronic grinder?

The Sage is tempting as they are offering 25% (And I'm sure it is much better than what I have now?) off but at the same time, I want something that I don't have to change for a long time (hopefully)


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

ChrisKon said:


> I am not going to get a machine any time soon but it does make sense to upgrade my grinder.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciate by this novice.


 You can probably make good coffee with a good grinder and no espresso machine (pour over etc.), but not the other way around. So as other have said, getting the best grinder you can is probably not a bad idea whatever brewing method is available to you. If you get a proper grinder (hand grinder or Mignon as other have suggested), it will enable you to explore and find the limits of your espresso machine (without a good grinder you will never know). If you will, at some point, want to upgrade the machine, you will not have to worry about a grinder at the same time. However, the danger is that once you have a grinder you get closer to the rabbit hole, and might fall in.....


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@ChrisKon - The Sage grinders are quite a common item for people to ask what is the next step up from on the forum. They also don't hold their value that well. It might be fine for the pressurised baskets, awesome you are using fresh beans by the way, but it might not be good enough if you upgraded to another espresso machine with regular ones i.e. 2nd hand Classic/Silvia/e61/Sage in the future.

I would prefer a little head room if the price isn't that different, so a 2nd hand Mignon or nice hand grinder would give me that. Which should stop you buying twice. Also hand grinders are nice for travel/camping as well.


----------

